# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Qualys SSL Labs, un test online gratuit pour auditer la qualit des certificats SSL des sites Web

## Mejdi20

*Qualys SSL Labs, un test online gratuit pour auditer la qualit des certificats SSL des sites Web*

_De nouveaux travaux de recherche prsents  Black Hat USA 2010 renseignent sur ltat de lutilisation du protocole SSL sur Internet_

*Black Hat, Las Vegas, NV  le 29 juillet 2010*  Qualys, Inc. le principal fournisseur de solutions  la demande pour la gestion des risques de scurit informatique et de la conformit, annonce un test SSL gratuit des sites Web disponible sur Qualys SSL Labs. Qualys SSL Labs offre des ressources pour mettre SSL  profit et scuriser les sites Web ainsi que les transactions en ligne. Gratuit, ce test SSL en ligne examine la chane de certification SSL dun site Web pour vrifier quelle est de confiance et quelle participe activement  la scurit des communications sur Internet. En marge de cette annonce, les rsultats dune tude mene en 2009 sur quelque 120 millions de noms de domaine enregistrs utilisant plus de 800 000 certificats SSL seront prsents en direct le 29 juillet pendant la confrence Black Hat USA 2010.

SSL est un protocole de scurit qui protge les sites Web en chiffrant les informations sensibles pendant les transactions en ligne. Mme sil sagit dun protocole fiable, certains dploiements peuvent poser des problmes, notamment au niveau de la configuration et de la validation du certificat, ce qui rend alors SSL inutile et compromet la scurit sur Internet. Qualys SSL Labs et le nouveau test SSL en ligne permettent  un tout utilisateur, technicien ou non, dvaluer ses dploiements SSL pour mieux utiliser ce protocole et protger ses sites contre dventuelles attaques.

_SSL est un protocole fiable qui sert de fondement  la scurit dInternet, mais qui nest tout simplement pas configur correctement sur la plupart des sites,  dclare Ivan Ristic, directeur technique chez Qualys qui est  lorigine de SSL Labs.  Qualys SSL Labs est une initiative de recherche non lucrative pour comprendre comment SSL est utilis afin damliorer ce protocole et daider les utilisateurs  le configurer et  lutiliser correctement._ 

Grce  ce nouveau test en ligne gratuit, un utilisateur peut tester la chane de certification SSL dun site Web pour vrifier si cette dernire est fiable et quelle scurise les communications via Internet. Il est galement possible de faire une analyse complte de la configuration du certificat SSL pour dtecter les faiblesses de configuration et les problmes de performance. Pour ce faire, il suffit de saisir l'url du site Web pour que le test value tous les serveurs hbergeant ce site. Les rsultats du test attribuent une note numrique au service SSL dans plusieurs catgories ainsi quune note alphabtique qui value la configuration SSL. Afin damliorer cette note, Qualys SSL Labs fournit des recommandations et des ressources pour mieux utiliser SSL.

Une note numrique finale allant de 0  100 et une note alphabtique dlivres  la fin du test renseignent sur la puissance du dploiement SSL sur le site Web test.

Et Ivan Ristic de dclarer  _Notre objectif chez SSL Labs est daborder les aspects rarement mentionns du protocole SSL, den promouvoir une utilisation correcte et dinviter quiconque  simpliquer dans la scurit_ .

Points forts des travaux de recherche abords lors dune session  Black Hat USA :

Seule une fraction de lensemble des sites Web utilise SSLSeuls 70% des certificats sont valides
La moiti de tous les sites supporte encore le protocole SSLv2Environ 38% des sites SSL sont bien configurs et 62% ne le sont pasEnviron 32% des sites continuent de ptir de la vulnrabilit lie  la rengociation

*Disponibilit*

Ivan Ristic prsentera le nouvel outil SSL en ligne ainsi que ses travaux danalyse sur les certificats SSL raliss  travers le monde lors dune session spciale le 29 juillet  10h00 (heure dt du Pacifique)  loccasion de Black Hat USA 2010.

Pour en savoir plus sur SSL et sur lutilisation de ce nouvel outil de test SSL gratuit, rendez-vous sur https://www.ssllabs.com/. Pour changer sur ce test SSL avec dautres utilisateurs, rendez-vous sur le site de la communaut Qualys http://community.qualys.com/community/ssllabs.


*A propos de Qualys*

Qualys Inc est le principal fournisseur de solutions   la demande  pour la gestion des vulnrabilits et de la conformit sous la forme de services (SaaS). Dployables en quelques heures seulement, partout dans le monde, les solutions SaaS de Qualys fournissent aux entreprises une vue immdiate et permanente de ltat de leur scurit et de leur conformit.
Actuellement utilis par plus de 4000 entreprises dans 85 pays, dont 42 des 100 premires socits mondiales du classement tabli par Fortune, le service QualysGuard ralise plus de 500 millions daudits IP par an. Qualys a opr le plus important dploiement de ressources de gestion des vulnrabilits au monde au sein dune socit figurant parmi les 50 premires entreprises mondiales du classement Fortune.
Qualys a sign des accords stratgiques avec des fournisseurs de services dinfogrance ( managed services ) de premier ordre et des cabinets de conseil tels que BT, Etisalat, Fujitsu, IBM, I(TS)2, LAC, NTT, SecureWorks, Symantec, Tata Communications et TELUS.
Plus d'information sur www.qualys.com

----------

